# Are Elves or Dwarves better?



## ElvishArcher (Aug 18, 2002)

Well here is a thread that you can argue about weather dwarves or elves are dumber....ect. Gamil Zirak, LL12 I made this thread for you guys but if yuou have an opinion you are welcome to join in!


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 18, 2002)

Arrrggh, Elves and Dwarves are in leagues of thier own, but The dwarves are better. They are wonderful in stonecraft, and are great warriors. THey have great pride,and respect, but only for those that respect them. I can imagine you would expect something like this from me because of my name. But i am not closed minded, and am willing to listen to what others say.



DWARF LORD


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 18, 2002)

First you ask which race is better, then you ask which one is dumber? hehe..
Well as far as 'better' goes, I think it all depends of which personality styles, and which skills a person most values.
Dwarf Lord there mentioned the Dwarves be very skilled in stonework. That is true, but other people may value that less. Some may, for example, take wisdom to be more important than that. I think both are good races.

As for which is dumber?
That depends on what you mean by dumb, and if by dumb you mean least intelligent, then It depends on what you mean by intelligent.
I think both races are intelligect. Just look at Hobbits for proof ...hehehe, those little people are simple and fun loving, but the simple lifestyle is a result of their simple minds.
Now I'm NOT saying that all simple mindeds will have simple life's or that all complex of mind will live a complicated life.
In fact i beleive that an extremeoly simple minded group of people will at first glance look a lot like that of a group of people will complex minds and great wisdom..
That is only at first glance though.
Dwarves = smart
Elves = smart
Hobbits = not so smart..


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 18, 2002)

well, I don't know where to start. You made MANY great points. To tell you the truth, I think that elves would be more overall intelligent. They live longer, and are more into knowledge then Dwarves. But who is better? They both have strong points. If you want to now who's better at a certain task, that would be a much easier question.



DWARF LORD


----------



## Rangerdave (Aug 18, 2002)

> Are Elves or Dwarves better?



Better than what? 
Better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick? (Yes)
Better than sex? (No)
Better than Ezra?*** (Maybe)

Be specific, open ended questions have no answers.

This is a poor attempt at a joke, don't take it seriously.   
RD


***Who is Ezra anyway?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 18, 2002)

> Well here is a thread that you can argue about weather dwarves or elves are dumber....ect. Gamil Zirak, LL12 I made this thread for you guys but if yuou have an opinion you are welcome to join in!



Sounds to me that they aren't even sure themself.

I'll name some in the meantime..

Which is better at preserving their realms?
Which is better at treating people fairly?


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 18, 2002)

Both take thier homes very seriously, and take as best care of it as they can. There is evidence of this for the elves in FOTR when the fellowship enters Lothlorien. For the Dwarves there is evidence in TTT after they leave helms deep. Gimli goes into a detailed exlanation of how beautiful the caves at Helms deep are, and hoe the dwarves would not mar thier beauty, but only reveal more of it.


DWARF LORD


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 18, 2002)

Yay Dwarveses! Call me if you need me! elves are evil. *runs away*


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 18, 2002)

I feel your pain Yay Gollum. elves are nasty tree dwellers. ugh! (except Confusticated) I like good sturdy stone under my feet.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 19, 2002)

Yay! I just love how Gimli goes on and on about how cool the Glittering Caves were. I loved Moria in the movie, even though it scared some people.  The Lonely Mountain seems like a cool place to go. Yay Thorin! Stuff like that. elveses are just boring.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 19, 2002)

Where do I start. Hmm. How about here: Elves lead to Melkor and Sauron's rise in power (Feanor and the Sils and making the rings of power for Sauron). They killed each other. They gave up on middle earth when it got too hard. I guess that's it for now. I have many other examples.


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 19, 2002)

Personally, I find mountains a more suitable plce to live then on trees. The elves got the wrong part of the deal. THey got stuck up in trees. But I like strength over speed, agility, good hearing, and eyesight! 


DWARF LORD


----------



## malazac (Aug 19, 2002)

none dwarfs are strong and wise and elves are fast and also wise they are both great worriors and together are better than eny race


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 19, 2002)

Malazac you are a very wise creature. we have been seperating the two, but you being so smart combined them. What a wonderful Idea!


DWARF LORD


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 20, 2002)

Maybe if yoou cross the greatest Elf ever with the greatest Dwarf ever, you will get something just like a Wizard. It can be named Dwarzardelf...and can live in pretrified forest.


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey that might just work! Or maybe you could put them together, and they would become a dwelf. A supernatural being that leaves in the forest, and digs deep holes to live in. It would be taller then a dwarf,but shorter then a elf, and it would have the best eye sight ever known. He would be a wonderful craftsmen at everything. His speed would only be matched with his strength!


DWARF LORD


----------



## malazac (Aug 20, 2002)

yes see if the dwarfs and the elves stop thinking that one is after an other when they are both peaceful people who try to have a good life you will find that no one can defeet you


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 20, 2002)

Now if only the elves and dwarves of tolkiens creation (with the exception of Gimli legolas) could have shard your opinon. 




DWARF LORD


----------



## malazac (Aug 20, 2002)

well they are both great worriors that could have more happyer


----------



## Éomond (Aug 27, 2002)

DWARVES Rock! ELVES Rock! Yeay!


----------



## malazac (Aug 28, 2002)

your are very wise


----------



## Éomond (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you. I guess it's Middle-earth's own racist thing. There's always got ta be some feuding going on between some people.


----------



## malazac (Aug 29, 2002)

my people are peaceful race that have no feuds at the moment see we live in a far away land


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Sep 4, 2002)

I agree, they're both great in their own ways. But I just had some questions I've been thinking about & I was wondering if u guys could give me your opinions on it: Which of the 2 races (elves & dwarves) do u think is more open-minded to other cultures & all the races in ME? And which one do u think is generally more likely to resist evil?


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Sep 5, 2002)

1. Elves in the first and second age, but neither in the third age.

2. Dwarves are more resistent to evil. Aule created them for that specific purpose.


----------



## malazac (Sep 8, 2002)

yes i agree


----------



## Earendil (Sep 8, 2002)

i think both races are very wonder ful but one thing that kinda bugs me is that not all elves live in trees the ones in Lorien do but thats Them...and another small thing elves are not boring they have a VERY intrecate language which took a long time for me to learn...adn their writng is BEEUTIFUL!! and if i had to live with one race betweent he two i would be adn live witht hte elves because they are light of foot, quick, wise adn immortal and good...remember it was elves that helped the army of men fight against Sauron...thats my opinion but both racists are greta in their own way!


----------



## Sivien (Sep 9, 2002)

Personally, I prefer Humans if it's all the same to you...
Though I have to admit both races are COOL!!!!! Elves are really pretty and they're good at practically anything, but dwarves look much more simple... I like simplicity 
The Human Elf
Sivien


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 10, 2002)

I like elves and dwarves the same. my favourite race though is that of the halflings.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 10, 2002)

Both races are equally good (that's a lie: elves are better) whoops.. 
But seriously,they are really equally good,just in different ways...


----------



## Earendil (Sep 11, 2002)

HAHA! no but i really do love both races its just i love things of beauty and wise people and extravagent (beautiful) clothes adn long hair i just really like beauty even if it isn't simple i still love it!!! hehe and i also love simplicty as well and thats why i have a really big soft spot for the halflings and their way of life!


----------



## Theoden (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Earendil _
> *HAHA! no but i really do love both races its just i love things of beauty and wise people and extravagent (beautiful) clothes adn long hair i just really like beauty even if it isn't simple i still love it!!! hehe and i also love simplicty as well and thats why i have a really big soft spot for the halflings and their way of life! *



Right on. As far as the dwarves go, I think that although Gimli was cool, and so were the 13 in The Hobbit, as a whole, they are not exactly the folks I would want to hang out with. True, if you like dark caves and beer, you should go with the dwarves. But if your heart leans towards beauty and wisdom, go for the elves. 

-me


----------



## Lady Arwen (Sep 12, 2002)

I think that elves are better. Both races are good, but I still believe that the elves are the best. I don't really have a strong reason as to why I think that, it's just a matter of my opinion. I just adore the way they, look, talk, act, carry themselves, and just the way they are. They're such a supreme, intelligent race.


----------



## Theoden (Sep 13, 2002)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------

